# Win Server 08 + open Suse 11 & Jad 1.0



## Yuri (23. September 2008)

Jo wie Gesagt würde gern die oben genannten OS auf mein Raid 0 spielen
Das Windows is schon drauf. (128 GB Partitions NTFS) ( 800GB Speicher frei )

Da ich bis jetzt Linux und Windows immer auf verschiedenen Rechnern hatte,
würde mich interessiern ob ich irgendwas beachten muss, dass ich dann auch jedes Betriebssystem auswählen und starten kann.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## riedochs (23. September 2008)

Ich kann nur eins sagen: Lass die Finger weg von OpenSuse 11 mit KDE4. Mir hats hier schon 2x nach den Updates den KDE völlig zerschossen. Beim 1. mal wars mit viel mühen reparabel, beim 2.mal war nix mehr zu wollen. Wie ich feststellen musste waren recht viele von dem Problem betroffen.

Wenn solltest du Kubuntu oder Ubuntu nehmen oder direkt bei Debian anfangen.

Debian Lenny mit KDE4 ist übrigends kein Problem.

Wenn du Linux als letztes installierst sollte bei der Installation alle Windows-Versionen auch in Grub übernommen werden.


----------



## vinc (23. September 2008)

Yuri schrieb:


> Jo wie Gesagt würde gern die oben genannten OS auf mein Raid 0 spielen
> Das Windows is schon drauf. (128 GB Partitions NTFS) ( 800GB Speicher frei )
> 
> Da ich bis jetzt Linux und Windows immer auf verschiedenen Rechnern hatte,
> ...




Da Windows bereits installiert ist, ist es kein Problem parallel Linux zu installieren. Es wird ein Bootmanager (z.B. Grub) installiert, welcher automatisch dein Windows erkennt. So kannst du beim starten nach dem BIOS zwischen deinen Systemen wählen.

Solltest du mal in die Situation kommen, Windows nachzuinstallieren, wird voraussichtlich dein Bootmanager zerschossen. Diesen kannst du dann aber je nach Manager wieder über eine LiveCD reparieren - deine Linuxinstallation wird davon nicht beeinträchtig (es sei den du formatierst wärend der Installation die Linuxpartition  ).

Wie sich deine Linuxdistribution mit dem RAID Controller verhält kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Google, wäre da eine gute Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Las_Bushus (24. September 2008)

@riedochs: debian lenny gibts nicht mit KDE4... zumindest nicht meines wissens... ich persönlich hab auf meinem Arbeitsrechner ein Debian Sid/experimental laufen und da ist KDE 4.1.1 dabei und das läuft 

@Yuri: Darf man fragen was du mit dem Opensuse machen willst? und welchen Desktop/Window Manager du einsetzen willst? (KDE oder Gnome, Xfce, FVWM, twm???)

Aber um einfach deine Frage zu beantworten, beachten musst du nicht viel.
ein paar der zu beachtenden Punkte ist das du dir überlegen solltest wie du Daten vom einen auf das andere Betriebssystem kriegst (falls nötig)... Per Netzlaufwerk, zwischenspeichern ist der eine Weg. Aber man kann auch eine "gemeinsam" nutzbare Partition anlegen (was an sich das sicherste ist)... Was an sich das platzsparendste und schnellste ist, ist der direkte zugriff auf die Partition des anderen Betriebssystems, dies ist aber nicht ganz gefahren los (bei mir ist da nie was passiert aber man sollte es erwähnen.... apropo ä mit umlauten in Dateinamen muss man sich dann auch zurückhalten...)

die restlichen Infos haben schon meine Vorredner gegeben.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2008)

Ich hab hier Lenny mit KDE4 am laufen. Geht problemlos.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. September 2008)

Zu dem Raid0: Wenn es ein Software- oder Fake-Raid ist, könntest du damit (unlösbare) Probleme bekommen. Ein vom (Windows-) Treiber bereitgestelltes Raid ist nämlich natürlich von jedem anderen System aus keines mehr. Solange du aber von da nicht auf Windows zugreifst, dürfte das aber ignorierbar sein.


----------



## Yuri (25. September 2008)

nachdem sich Vorgestern mein Raid(war nen Hardware Raid^^) verabschiedet hat und Grub dauern den MBR schredert, hab ich vorerstmal XP & Server 08 drauf^^ (ohne Raid  ) Muss mich damit intensiever am WE beschäfftigen.


Warum openSuse: Hatte bis jetzt Suse 9.2 aufm 2ten Rechner und wollt mir mal das neue anschauen.

€€ tjo die Installationsdvd von JAD is fehlerhaft :mad: ^^
hät ich mir vieles sparen können


----------

